# USB Schnittstelle mit VBA ansprechen



## Dionysus (4. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich die USB-Schnittstelle über VBA (Exel97) ansprechen kann.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus,
Dionysus


----------

